

Starting Small but Aiming large – Ambitious Entrepreneurship - blaurenceclark
http://www.getvue.co/blog/entrepreneurship/starting-small-but-aiming-large-ambitious-entrepreneurship/

======
glovedotcom
Interesting you used the word AI. Would you say that your goal is really to be
more proactive than reactive instead of AI? Maybe explain what you mean by AI
in this context.

~~~
blaurenceclark
Imagine in the future, you have any question about your data, instead of
spending weeks or months creating data warehousing, combining data, etc. you
could simply ask the AI to show you information that you want, as well as it
being smart enough to notice things about the data you aren't already looking
at, it would be both proactive and reactive for you

~~~
glovedotcom
Sounds like we are still talking about predictive analytics ..though im not
expert ...I think folks are almost ready to pay for signs that things are
going to fail or fall off the cliff...not sure if they are ready for much more
than that ..

nonetheless, i think you are in a sweet spot possible to far ahead to think
about mobile data points... the world is on the mobile wagon just not sure
what it means yet ...

I see it all the time at my current job...if we could tell the customer when
an engine could fail ... Not sure if customers are ready for that ...

then AI is a level above that re: Marc recent AI tweets
->[https://twitter.com/pmarca/status/462722339541504000](https://twitter.com/pmarca/status/462722339541504000)

~~~
blaurenceclark
^^ this. also sam altman did a good post on AI
[http://blog.samaltman.com/ai](http://blog.samaltman.com/ai)

